# New to trout fishing, can anyone offer some tips?



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

My guess is that you will be going to college (LSSU MTU and NMU) all have good fishing close by. I went to LSSU and had located all of the hot fishing spots in short order.


----------



## KurtSUP7 (Dec 12, 2011)

Definitely agree with using an UL. Spinners are great too. Me and my buddy use size 6 aberdeen hooks with a split shot and worms in the small streams. I use spinners in fast, bigger rivers like the PM. 

And like they said, you'd be surprised where you can catch brook trout. They can be in the smallest, most secluded streams. My grandpa always called it "busting brush for brookies". :lol:


----------



## mondrella (Dec 27, 2001)

I prefer the UL rod but the longer the better. Trout fishing is like still hunting. My favorite small stream brush choked rod is my 10-6" st. Croix wild river. I don't trout fish with anything shorter than a 7' rod. On small streams where I can fish my 13' I do. Light line is key. Experiment to catch fish they are not as hard to catch large trout as people think. Thinking outside the box has produced more big fish than following the norm.


----------



## north_of_mackinaw (Sep 2, 2003)

Whoever said "patience is a virtue" may well have been talking about trout fishing on small streams in the U.P. 
After fighting with the mosquitoes that want to steal your blood and the tag alders that seem to want to steal your hooks you finally drop down into a nice hole only to snag on a hidden log. Multipy that by about a hundered and you have an average day. But when that nice fat brookie hits it all seems worthwile. 
Once you get to know the small stream or "crick" as some like to call them it gets easier and more enjoyable.
One tip to pass along. In late summer try a grasshoper on about a number 6 hook with a small splitshot about 8 inches above it on some of those holes in the smaller streams. Some of my biggest brookies ever I have caught in August and have nailed a grasshoper like a freight train!


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

north_of_mackinaw said:


> Whoever said "patience is a virtue" may well have been talking about trout fishing on small streams in the U.P.
> After fighting with the mosquitoes that want to steal your blood and the tag alders that seem to want to steal your hooks you finally drop down into a nice hole only to snag on a hidden log. Multipy that by about a hundered and you have an average day. But when that nice fat brookie hits it all seems worthwile.
> Once you get to know the small stream or "crick" as some like to call them it gets easier and more enjoyable.
> One tip to pass along. In late summer try a grasshoper on about a number 6 hook with a small splitshot about 8 inches above it on some of those holes in the smaller streams. Some of my biggest brookies ever I have caught in August and have nailed a grasshoper like a freight train!


Well said.


----------



## PHEDDEN (Feb 5, 2012)

Pick spinner baits that are the size and are similar to bait fish in the stream. Too much flash may spook wary trout. On bright sunny days go with gold or darker blades. On overcast days go with silver or white blades but try all if nothing is working.Work up stream. Work the pool's tail end as soon as you can reach it. Then move slowly and quietly into the pool to work the upper ends. Do not let the spinner drop to bottom it may hang. Keep it moving and vary the speed, like a real fish swims...Tightlines.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

I would get a thermacell. They are amazing and make a long day on a tag alder choked stream much more tolerable.....

And I also have to agree, that stealth is the most important tactic when it comes to fishing small streams. Using a longer rod helps a ton if you want to be an efficient brookie hunter, especially when worm dunking. 

One last thing, after trekking into an area your going to fish, just sit back for a second and let things settle down before you start fishing. This will give the fish a bit of time to settle down, and in turn they will be more willing to bite. Just my .02cents


----------



## Brooktrout17 (Dec 12, 2011)

north_of_mackinaw said:


> One tip to pass along. In late summer try a grasshoper on about a number 6 hook with a small splitshot about 8 inches above it on some of those holes in the smaller streams. Some of my biggest brookies ever I have caught in August and have nailed a grasshoper like a freight train!


Sweet, I will have to try that. Thanks


----------



## Flyfisher101 (Feb 12, 2012)

iced one said:


> Thanks for all of the input guys! I can't wait 'till I get up there boys!


If you are going to school at MTU and you want to meet up I can show you a few places to get you started...I'm currently in my third year...I'm still learning the waters up here too. I had really no experience in this type of fishing, but it is fun.


----------



## iced one (Jan 19, 2011)

Robert Holmes said:


> My guess is that you will be going to college (LSSU MTU and NMU) all have good fishing close by. I went to LSSU and had located all of the hot fishing spots in short order.


Will be at NMU.


----------



## bauerj8 (Jan 20, 2010)

Sometimes when I am fishing a small crick say 2-4ft wide I will use my 36" ice fishing rod, with a #10 hook and a crawler, fight of a lifetime with those flimsy rods and 2# line.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

best advice I was never given panther martins. Use any you like as long as It black and gold #9 or #6 anything smaller is not worth it. Spend the extra buck on premium low memory line. My favorite is silver thread AN 40 copolymer. also don't be afraid to look stupid while fishing your out there to have fun. Sometimes you'll need to crawl up to a hole as to not disrupt it. also do your research on what trout can see out of the water it'll surprise you even change how you dress and approach a hole.


----------

